# Sherwin Williams Loxon XP



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Has anyone used Sherwin Williams Loxon XP yet?










I took a tour of the Sherwin Williams plant in Orlando last week and they were making some pretty huge claims about this product.
Streches 350% to bridge cracks like elastomerics but it breathes and doesn't fade or attract dirt like elastomerics do.

Just wanted to see if anyone was using this product. If you are using this... how do you apply it? How many coats, what primer (if any), and how thick do you put it on? I think they said it needed to be applied at 15 mils  and then dries to 7 mils in one coat.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Has anyone used Sherwin Williams Loxon XP yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Loxon is good stuff! :Thumbs: It's mainly used for masonry/stucco...Used it at another company in new construction. We applied the Loxon concrete conditioner 7 days after it's put up, and painted right over it without even having to wait for the concrete to cure. Their official coating systems catalog recommends two topcoats, but we only used one....sprayed and backrolled. Always had good results with it too...


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

AA, would that Loxon be good for a basement (cement)floor?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I've used Loxon for a while... but Loxon XP is new and very different than the old Loxon.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Doh, in my zeal to respond my pea brain failed to hear anything but "loxon"....hmm! I honestly can't say I've used the new stuff, but I hear good things allready...


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

If applied as SW tells you to, it actually qualifies as a Water Proofing system that Sherwin Williams backs up. Since I'm down here in Florida thats a great promise to be able to make!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

plumguy said:


> AA, would that Loxon be good for a basement (cement)floor?


No, I wouldn't use this on a basement floor. I'd be looking into something like ArmorSeal® 1K Waterbased Urethane Floor Enamel...but you've gotta have a dry slab. Or ArmorSeal 1K TreadPlex Waterbased Acrylic so it can breathe a little....If the slab is wet and you're trying to seal it, then it's over my head, heh!


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> No, I wouldn't use this on a basement floor. I'd be looking into something like ArmorSeal® 1K Waterbased Urethane Floor Enamel...but you've gotta have a dry slab. Or ArmorSeal 1K TreadPlex Waterbased Acrylic so it can breathe a little....If the slab is wet and you're trying to seal it, then it's over my head, heh!


 No, it's dry! and thanks for info. :Thumbs:


----------

